# Any ideas????



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 31, 2004)

I want to bake some goodies for school...YES it starts tomorrow...can I wait...ya I think I can.  Summer went fast and now I aint ready for it...anyways.....I'd like to bake some goodies for my boy but my problem is I aint got no eggs or oatmeal.....do any of you have any eggless recipes for goodies of any kind???


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2004)

Homemade Fake Egg: Use the following recipe in place of one egg in baked goods; it works really well in cookies. It's best to whip it up right before adding it to the recipe. (Note: This recipe is not meant to replace eggs in really eggy dishes, like scrambled eggs.)

Fake Egg 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
2 Tablespoons flour 
3 Tablespoons water 
Combine ingredients in a small bowl and mix together with a fork or wire whisk until foamy.

Eggless baking can sometimes be a daring adventure, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't experiment. If you end up with hockey pucks instead of cookies, don't worry. Try something different next time.


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2004)

EGGLESS SUGAR COOKIES      

 1 1/2 c. powdered sugar
1 c. (tub) butter
1/4 c. skim milk
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 tsp. almond extract
2 1/2 c. flour
1 tsp. cream of tartar
1 tsp. baking soda
Mix ingredients together. Refrigerate for 2-3 hours. Roll out, use cookie cutters. Bake 350 degrees for 8 m


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2004)

RAISIN COOKIES (EGGLESS)      

 1 c. sugar
1 c. raisins
1 c. water
1/2 c. butter
Pinch of salt
2 1/4 to 2 1/12 c. flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. vanilla
Put first 5 ingredients in a pan and boil together 3 minutes. After it begins to boil good. Let cool so as not to cook the other ingredients. Then add dry ingredients and vanilla.

Drop by teaspoon onto cookie sheet that has been greased. Bake until brown in a 350 degree oven. Can frost with powdered sugar icing.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 31, 2004)

Rainee You are a GODESS!!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## merstarr (Aug 31, 2004)

Check out these eggless brownies from starrleicht
http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=2712


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh Rainee!!!  I made cupcakes using the Eggless recipe.....AWESOME!!!

As well As I made the Raisin Cookies...OMG they are SOOOOO good!!!

Am now going to check out the brownie link.....thanks for the help guys


----------



## Raine (Sep 2, 2004)

Glad I could help.


----------

